# Papiere für Aussenborder



## sammy_84 (19. August 2011)

Benötigt man für einen Aussenborder bis 5 PS irgendwelche Papiere?


----------



## crankbuster (19. August 2011)

*AW: Papiere für Aussenborder*

Hallo,

du musst beim zuständigen Wasser- und Schifffahrtsamt ein amtliches Kennzeichen
beantragen. Dann bekommst du den "Ausweis über das Kleinfahrzeugkennzeichen"
in dem auch der Motor inklusive Motornummer (Seriennummer) eingetragen sein muss.
Du kannst maximal 2 Motoren auf dein Boot eintragen.
Das gilt bis zu einer Wasservedränung von 10m³. Hast du
ein dickes Hausboot sieht es anders aus 
Dann pappst du dir das Kennzeichen aufs Boot und gut ists...

google mal: "ausweis über kleinfahrzeugkennzeichen"

mfG


----------



## sammy_84 (19. August 2011)

*AW: Papiere für Aussenborder*

Das Problem ist, das ich für den Motor keine Papiere habe.
Ist das ein Problem?


----------



## omnimc (19. August 2011)

*AW: Papiere für Aussenborder*

und wo hast du den motor ohne papiere her?


----------



## sammy_84 (19. August 2011)

*AW: Papiere für Aussenborder*

Von nem Freund geschenkt bekommen. Der stand bei Ihm seit einigen Jahren im Keller. Die Papiere findet er nicht mehr.

Gibt das Probleme?


----------



## crankbuster (19. August 2011)

*AW: Papiere für Aussenborder*

ohne Kaufvertrag, quittung oder ähnliches werden die beim WSA schon 
etwas doof gucken. Diese Motoren sind extrem beliebtes Diebesgut.
Wenn der Motor legal erworben wurde frag einfach mal bei deinem WSA nach was du machen kannst.


----------



## bubi10_4 (19. August 2011)

*AW: Papiere für Aussenborder*

Hallo sammy_84 im Land Brandenburg kanste auch zum Straßenvekehrsamt gehen jedenfalls in TF. Habe ich so gemacht und ich habe einen 3,5 PS über Ebay Kleinanzeigen Gekauft ( ohne Kaufvertrag oder dergleichen ) und es gab keine Probleme.
Hatte aber zur Sicherheit Adresse und Tel.-Nr. des Verkäufers mitgenommen. Lass Dir von Deinem Freud bestätigen das Er ihn Dir geschenckt hat und sein Eigentum war.Hoffe das ich Helfen konnte.

Gruß Mario


----------



## HD4ever (19. August 2011)

*AW: Papiere für Aussenborder*



sammy_84 schrieb:


> Von nem Freund geschenkt bekommen. Der stand bei Ihm seit einigen Jahren im Keller. Die Papiere findet er nicht mehr.
> 
> Gibt das Probleme?




dann mach mit deinem Freund, deinem Nachbarn oder deiner Oma halt zur Not noch nen proforma Kaufvertrag und dann ist das gut ... :m


----------



## sammy_84 (19. August 2011)

*AW: Papiere für Aussenborder*

OK. Vielen Dank für eure Unterstützung.


----------



## Albino (19. August 2011)

*AW: Papiere für Aussenborder*

Hallo

Ich hatte dieses Problem auch schon mal,mit nem AB der bei meinem Vaddi 20 jahre in der Garage stand der hatte auch keine Papiere.Ich habe mit meinem Vaddi ein Schenkungsvertrag gemacht und ein Foto der Motornummer mit zum WSA genommen.War kein Problem wurde so anerkant.

Mfg Albino#h


----------



## volkerm (19. August 2011)

*AW: Papiere für Aussenborder*

"glaubhaft den rechtmässigen Erwerb nachweisen" nennt sich das m.E.


----------



## Carp-Hooligan (19. August 2011)

*AW: Papiere für Aussenborder*

Hallo!

Ich habe für mein 5PS AB auch keine Papiere mehr gehabt,irgendwie Verschlammt!
Du kannst die Registrierung auch Online bein jeweiligen WSA machen,die wollen keine Papiere sehen,du mußt nur die Seriennummer eintragen.

Die werden denke ich schon Vergleichen,ob da geklaute Nummern vorkommen,oder Doppelte!
Nach Überweisung des Geldes,bekommst Du einige Tage später den Ausweis,mit eingetragenem Kennzeichen.

Gruß Andreas


----------



## angelmatz (19. August 2011)

*AW: Papiere für Aussenborder*

Kaufverträge, Schenkungsurkunden......... Hmmmmmm

Hoffentlich handelt es sich bei dem Motor nicht wirklich um einen geklauten.......

Um auf Nummer sicher zu gehen, würde ich mal mit der Individualnummer/ Motornummer zur Polizei gehen.
Dort können die freundlichen Beamten überprüfen,ob das Teil zur Fahndung ausgeschrieben ist (falls er wirklich mal gemopst wurde...).

Wäre doch ziemlich peinlich, wenn Du von der Wasserschutzpolizei überprüft wirst und dann erfährst dass Dein Motor zur Fahndung ausgeschrieben ist.

Lieben Gruß

Matze


----------



## Tommes63 (19. August 2011)

*AW: Papiere für Aussenborder*

Hier in Brandenburg nennt sich das Eidesstattliche Erklärung. http://www.wsa-brandenburg.wsv.de/service/Antraege/eidesstattliche_erklaerung.pdf
Einfach ausfüllen, ab zum WSA und du bekommst deinen Motor eingetragen. Auch ohne komische Kaufverträge 
Hier gibts noch mehr Papierkram zur Bootsanmeldung http://www.wsa-brandenburg.wsv.de/service/Antraege/index.html


----------



## Fxndlxng (20. August 2011)

*AW: Papiere für Aussenborder*



crankbuster schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> du musst beim zuständigen Wasser- und Schifffahrtsamt ein amtliches Kennzeichen
> beantragen. Dann bekommst du den "Ausweis über das Kleinfahrzeugkennzeichen"
> ...



Alles richtig so weit, gilt aber nur auf Binnenschifffahrtsstrassen. Auf den meisten Seeschifffahrtsstrassen und auf der Ostsee besteht keine Kennzeichenpflicht.


----------

